# Bathroom Tech



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sure this will hit our shores in the not to distant future.










More pics and info here.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Talk about a space saver! I would be afraid I'd poop in the wrong spot!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

S, S, & S all at once!:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> S, S, & S all at once!:laughing:


Now thats putting a saying into action!


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't see it here in the U.S. - Americans are too puritan! We don't like to S where we S. :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would totally buy one if it didn't cost $13,700.00 I've spent less than that for half the cars I've owned:no:


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

It would be nice if you wanted your bathroom to look like a prison cell.


----------

